# Nơi cung cấp webcam UC320 1080P USB Dahua camera giá rẻ tại Hồ Chí Minh



## tuongkhanh (30 Tháng chín 2021)

*Thông số kỹ thuật Webcam Dahua HTI-UC320*
Hãng sản xuất: *Dahua*
Model: HTI-UC320
Độ phân giải 2 Megapixel cảm biến CMOS kích thước 1/2.8”
Khung hình 25/30fps@1080P
Chuẩn nén H265
Chất lượng hình ảnh cao, công nghệ tái tạo màu sắc thực
Ống kính cố định 3mm, góc quan sát 84.5°
Tích hợp Mic, khoảng cách thu âm ~3m
Hỗ trợ tính năng riêng tư
Tính năng giảm nhiễu hình ảnh, chống ngược sáng BLC, bù sáng HLC
Chuẩn cắm USB 2.0 (5V/200mA)
Tương thích Windows/MacOS/Linux
Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc.
Bảo hành: 36 tháng
Webcam phù hợp việc học online, trò chuyện trực tuyến. Hỗ trợ đầy đủ chức năng kết nối USB, 2.0, cắm và chạy, cung cấp các chức năng cấp nguồn, video và âm thanh. Webcam đi kèm với chân đế chắc chắn giúp bạn đặt trên giá hoặc kẹp vào màn hình dễ dàng, linh hoạt.
*GIÁ: 550.000 vnđ*





*Địa chỉ*: Tầng 19, Tòa nhà Indochina Park Tower, Số 4 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Phường Đa Kao, Quận 1, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
*Email*: saletastore@gmail.com
*Website*: *tastore.vn
Facebook:* *facebook.com/Maytinhban.Laptopchinhhanggiare.Tastore
Hotline*: *0963.162.716*


----------



## suachuaiphoneappleno1 (14 Tháng mười một 2021)

bài viết rất hay


----------

